# Immer auf die Großen?!?



## Taxidermist (25. Januar 2022)

Nö, sehe ich gar nicht ein!
Ich gehe gezielt auf Großhecht und überlasse den anderen, eben dass ständige reduzieren des Kindergartens.
Und wenn sie denn mal einen "Großen" dran haben, dann drillen sie ihn mit ihren unterdimensionierten Ruten, vor allem im Sommer, zu Tode.
Bei mir geht nur noch der Eine mit, nämlich über 1,25m, der kommt dann an die Wand, alles Andere hat sowieso bei mir eine Freifahrtkarte und wird garantiert nicht platt gedrillt!

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (25. Januar 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Das selektive Angeln auf kapitale Fische hat fatale Folgen.*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396929
> 
> ...


Ich versuche die großen zu umgehen und wenn ein großer am Band sind werden sie schnellstmöglich zurück gesetzt.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. Januar 2022)

Nicht das selektive Angeln, sondern die selektive Entnahme der Großen verursacht diese Probleme.

Beim Angeln gibt es ja mittlerweile ein Umdenken Richtung Nachhaltigkeit und Ressourcenschonung.

Würde gerne eine nur kleines Küchenfenster bei uns sehen.


----------



## MarkusZ (25. Januar 2022)

Wenn großwüchsige Fische regelmäßig  sehr früh dem Fortpflanzungskreislauf entzogen werden, wundert es mich nicht, wenn sich solche Effekte einstellen.

Schonmaße/Fanglimits/Entnahmefenster usw.  bringen aber vermutlich auch nur was, wenn sich die Mehrheit der Angler dran hält und auch bei Fangumständen/Abhaken/Zurücksetzen geschonter Fische entsprechend nachhaltig handelt..



Taxidermist schrieb:


> dann drillen sie ihn mit ihren unterdimensionierten Ruten, vor allem im Sommer, zu Tode.



Das sind je nach Gewässer leider keine Einzelfälle.

Bei Barschartigen sind es zusätzlich in der kalten Jahreszeit dann auch noch die Fänge in großer Tiefe.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

natürlich will (fast) jeder Angler einen großen Fisch fangen. Aber da sind natürlich auch Grenzen gesetzt, da die meist, mit zunehmender Größe auch seltener werden.
Bei Hechten entnehme ich grundsätzlich nur welche so zwischen 80 und 90 cm und die paar, die ich da in dieser Größe im Jahr fange, reichen mir auch. Darunter und darüber werden die nur in Ausnahmefällen mitgenommen. Bei Karpfen ist es anders, da gehe ich eh nur so 2/3 mal im Jahr und dann gezielt auf die Pfannengröße, so 1,5 bis 2 Kilo und die gehen alle mit. Bei Forellen favorisiere ich die Göße 35-40 cm darunter erfolgt die Entnahme nur, wenn es ein ausgesprochenes Dickerchen ist. Darüber wird es bei uns schon knapp, da stellt sich die Entnahmefrage kaum. In Österreich gehe ich da schon mal bis 50cm.
Mit kapitalen Hechten halte ich es wie Taxidermist, sollte mir der Petrus einmal einen mit 125 cm plus gönnen, dann geht der mit und an die Wand.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (25. Januar 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> sollte mir der Petrus einmal einen mit 125 cm plus gönnen


Hängt halt auch von den Gewässern ab.

In kleinräumigen, scharf befischten Strecken mit hoher Entnahmequote sind solche Fänge vermutlich deutlich seltener als z.B. an Strecken mit mäßigem Angeldruck, größeren Seen, Boddengewässern oder in Holland.

Ein Hecht von 1,25cm kann  in einem Gewässer schon am Ende seines Lebenszyklus stehen, mit großem Schädel aber schmalen Körper, woanders aber noch voll im Saft stehen, guter Laicher, der noch einige Jahre und cm-Wachstum vor sich hat.

Wenn es keine rechtlichen Vorgaben gibt, muss das jeder im Einzelfall für sich entscheiden, was er für sinnvoll hält oder nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Januar 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Hängt halt auch von den Gewässern ab.
> 
> In kleinräumigen, scharf befischten Strecken mit hoher Entnahmequote sind solche Fänge vermutlich deutlich seltener als z.B. an Strecken mit mäßigem Angeldruck, größeren Seen, Boddengewässern oder in Holland.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

das stimmt weitgehend schon so, aber seit sich mein Sohn, nach seinem Studium, zum Hechtspezalisten entwickelt hat, habe ich erst gesehen, was unsere heimischen Gewässer für ein Potential in Menge und auch Größe haben. Seitdem habe ich das Hechtfischen etwas forciert (bin jahrzehntelang fast reiner Fliegenfischer, auf Salmoniden gewesen, mit nur gelegentliche Spinnfischen auf Hecht) und das mit gutem Erfolg.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Januar 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ein Hecht von 1,25cm kann in einem Gewässer schon am Ende seines Lebenszyklus stehen, mit großem Schädel aber schmalen Körper, woanders aber noch voll im Saft stehen, guter Laicher, der noch einige Jahre und cm-Wachstum vor sich hat.


In meinem Gewässer ist bei 125cm noch lange nicht Schluss, vor etwa 15 Jahren wurde einer von 144cm und 23,5Kg gefangen, wurde entnommen. (leider nicht von mir!)
Mit diesem Wissen ist klar, es braucht dort kein Fangfenster, oder anderen fangverhindernden Quatsch!
Es wurde an dem Gewässer schon immer gnadenlos entnommen und dies ohne jegliche  Fangbeschränkungen.
Da stimmt die Alterspyramide einfach, hauptsächlich weil das Gewässer äußerst produktiv ist.
Was mir etwas leid tut, dass sind die Barsche, welche ich früher immer als willkommenen Beifang, mit übers Jahr bestimmt 5 Stück von über 40cm, hatte.
Weil diese noch viel eher als große Hechte aufn Kopf bekommen, fange ich diese nur noch sehr selten beim Hechteln.
Ich glaube die meisten Kochtopfangler, welche fast ausschließlich auf Barsche gehen, wissen einfach nicht, das diese Fische mal locker 20-30 Jahre brauchen, um solche Größen zu erreichen?

Jürgen


----------



## rippi (25. Januar 2022)

Beim Angeln sollte man sich auf alles konzentrieren, bei der Entnahme sollte jeder selber wissen, was sinnvoll ist, weshalb die Entnahmefenster- und Mindestmaßkultur zerstört werden sollte.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Beim Angeln sollte man sich auf alles konzentrieren, bei der Entnahme sollte jeder selber wissen, was sinnvoll ist, weshalb die Entnahmefenster- und Mindestmaßkultur zerstört werden sollte.


Genau, weg mit den ganzen Mist. Mindestmaße, Fangbeschränkungen, Schonmaße.... alles Mist. Bestimmt sehr gut für die Bestände.

Immer schön zu sehen, wie toll sich die Hechtbestände im dichtbesiedelten Holland im Gegensatz zu Deutschland entwickelt haben. Oder die gigantischen Welsbestände in Spanien im Gegensatz zu den scharf befischten Gewässern ist Osteuropa.


----------



## MarkusZ (25. Januar 2022)

Ohne Regeln funktioniert das nur an Gewässern, wo nur wenige, vorsortierte Angler zugelassen werden.

Je größer und anonymer die Anglerschaft, desto notwendiger sind leider Regeln und Kontrollen.



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> der die gigantischen Welsbestände in Spanien im Gegensatz



Wo der Wels als invasive Art die ursprünglichen Ökosysteme der betroffenen Gewässer aber schon stark verändert hat.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

na ja, Waller haben wir auf jeden Fall viel zu viel in Deutschlands Gewässern und vor allem eben auch in den unzähligen Gewässern, in welchen der früher überhaupt nicht vorkam und das früher ist hier gerade mal so 30-40 Jahre her.
Und zu den Hechtbeständen; die sind, zumindest in meinem Umfeld, in den letzten 60 Jahren nicht schlechter geworden sondern eher besser. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. Januar 2022)

Nun ja, letztendlich ist die Produktivität und die Entnahme in jedem Gewässer unterschiedlich. 
Ob ein Umdenken wie bereits erwähnt wurde wirklich stattgefunden hat, vermag ich nach meinen Beobachtungen zu bezweifeln.
Denke eher, dass diese Petri Jünger den Sport-Anglern zugeordnet werden können. 

Bei den sogenannten Kochtopf-Anglern mag, wenn sie sich selbst ein Entnahmefenster gesetzt haben und auch aufhören wenn der Topf voll ist, 
ein Umdenken stattgefunden haben. 

Aber, leider gibt es auch jene, ich vermute mal Geschäftemacher, denen das alles am Allerwertesten vorbei geht. Es wird eingesackt was nur irgendwie verwertbar
und an den Mann zu bringen ist. Und leider sind diese Gesellen gefühlt in der Überzahl und werden wohl auch immer mehr. 

Will damit sagen: Dass es an solchen Gewässern meist gar kein selektives Angeln auf "Großfisch" gibt und letztendlich auch keine Kleinwüchsigen nachkommen. 

Habe erst am Wochenende leider wieder miterleben müssen, wie massenweise Barsche aus 12m und tiefer an die Oberfläche geholt werden. 
Davon gingen ü80% mit aufgeblähter Schwimmblase bis zu einer Größe von ca.15cm als Vogelfutter wieder über die Bordwand. Der Rest landete in Eimern.
Das Ganze hochgerechnet auf die 20 Boote welche vor Ort waren, ein Massaker!


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Januar 2022)

Die Fangfenster Träumer haben anscheinend nicht aufm Schirm, dass Prof. Arlinghaus ursprünglich seine Fangfenster Theorie eng an Strukturverbesserungen im Gewässer anknüpft.
Nur durch solche Strukturverbesserungen können weitere Standplätze geschaffen werden und der Bestand so erhöht werden.
Aber das wird gerne unterschlagen, beim Traum von der Bereithaltung von kapitalen Fischen, zum fröhlichen Releasen.
Jetzt ist man inzwischen so weit, diese Fangfenster auf alle möglich Fischarten auszudehnen, obwohl davon zumindest bei Prof.Arlinghaus, nie die Rede war!
Verallgemeinerung, weil einem dies so in den Kram passt und ohne jede wissenschaftliche Grundlage!

Das Märchen von den besseren Genen greift auch nicht, was wäre denn, wenn der besagte Riesenhecht aus meinem Gewässer zwei, drei Jahre früher, oder innerhalb eines Fangfensters gefangen worden wäre, sein Laich wäre damals exakt der Gleiche gewesen, genetisch?

Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (25. Januar 2022)

Die Studie ist absoluter Mist B.z.w . eine Mogelpackung .
Wenn ich gezielt große Fische entnehme und nur die Kleinwüchsigen vermehre -
können nur kleine Nachkommen erzeugt werden . 
Hat mit der Entnahme von großen Fischen nicht das geringste zu tun - 
Wie oft hat ein 1 Meterhecht sich schon reproduziert bevor er diese Größe erreicht hat ?
Ist hier jemand der Meinung das die Nachkommen aus der Zeit als er kaum 40 cm maß
alles kleine Kümmerlinge geblieben sind ????


----------



## MarkusZ (25. Januar 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> was wäre denn, wenn der besagte Riesenhecht aus meinem Gewässer zwei, drei Jahre früher, oder innerhalb eines Fangfensters gefangen worden wäre,


Dann wäre er vermutlich nicht so groß geworden und hätte er deutlich weniger Nachkommen hinterlassen?

Dass bei sich ausreichend selbst reproduzierenden Beständen ein hoher Entnahmedruch auf BOFFF negative Auswirken haben kann, ist in Nordamerika ein alter Hut und wird dort mit entsprechenden Befischungsregeln oft verhindert.

Prof. Arlinghaus hat das in DE zwar publik gemacht und auch eigene Forschungen betrieben, aber es ist nicht seine Erfindung oder Individualthese.

Dass es überall, in jedem Gewäser und bei jeder Fischart so sein muss, behauptet aber niemand.


----------



## MarkusZ (25. Januar 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Habe erst am Wochenende leider wieder miterleben müssen, wie massenweise Barsche aus 12m und tiefer an die Oberfläche geholt werden.


Genau das meine ich.  Ist bei Zanderrn auch nicht anders, da nützt dann auch Entnahmelimit wenig, wenn die überzähligen Fische wieder über Bord gehen.


----------



## Niklas32 (25. Januar 2022)

Das Problem dieser Studie ist einfach, dass in einer Population gleichalter Tiere auf einen Schlag die größten Exemplare entnommen werden. Das sind natürlich immer die Individuen mit den "besten" Wachstumsgenen. Von daher ist das Ergebnis der Studie vorhersehbar gewesen. 
Wie hier aber richtig argumentiert wird, hat ein Meterhecht sich bereits fortgepflanzt. Dieser Fall wird in der Studie gezielt außer Acht gelassen, indem vor der ersten Fortpflanzung aussortiert wird. In einem Gewässer ist es gänzlich unmöglich auf einen Schlag mithilfe der Angel die größten Individuen einer Generation zu entnehmen. 

Daher gibt die Studie in meinen Augen keinerlei Aufschlüsse über die Auswirkungen der Angelei auf die Durchschnittsgröße der Fische.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Januar 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Dass es überall, in jedem Gewäser und bei jeder Fischart so sein muss, behauptet aber niemand.


Ja doch, der normale Gewässerwart in den Vereinen glaubt hiermit den Traum seiner Vereinsmitglieder  zu erfüllen!
Es werden immer mehr davon, die sich an diesem Quatsch hoch halten.
Strukturverbesserungen der Gewässer sind ja auch immer mit Arbeit verbunden, da ist eine solche neue Regelung doch einfacher mal eben eingeführt.

Jürgen


----------



## MarkusZ (25. Januar 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Wie oft hat ein 1 Meterhecht sich schon reproduziert bevor er diese Größe erreicht hat ?


Die Chance 1m oder größer zu werden, steigt durch entsprechende Zwischenmaße aber schon deutlich.



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Das Problem dieser Studie ist einfach, dass in einer Population gleichalter Tiere auf einen Schlag die größten Exemplare entnommen werden.


Dazu müsste man wissen, ob und und ggf. wie oft die Fische laichen konnten, bevor die größten Exemplare aussortiert wurden.

In Angelgewässern sollen die Schonmaße ja sicherstellen, dass jeder Fisch ablaichen konnte, bevor er entommen wird.

Von Ausnahmen wie Rebo mal abgesehen.


----------



## Niklas32 (25. Januar 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Die größten Tiere wurden aussortiert, sodass sich nur die kleineren Exemplare fortpflanzten.
> 
> 
> MarkusZ schrieb:
> ...


Aus dieser Aussage leite ich ab, dass es zu keiner Fortpflanzung vor der Entnahme kam. Außerdem hätte man bei einer Entnahme nach einigen Laichvorgängen einen vermischten Genpool. Das kann ich mir bei der Studie nicht vorstellen.


----------



## MarkusZ (25. Januar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> dass es zu keiner Fortpflanzung vor der Entnahme kam.


Dann lassen sich die Ergebnisse nicht auf Angelgewässer übertragen.

Allerdings gibt es diverse Studien von Vergleichsgewässern mit Schonmaßnahmen von großen Laichfischen oder ohne, wo mit diesen Maßnahmen bessere Ergebnisse erzielt wurden als ohne. Auch für Meeresfische wie Kabeljau, Striper etc.


----------



## Niklas32 (25. Januar 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es diverse Studien von Vergleichsgewässern mit Schonmaßnahmen von großen Laichfischen oder ohne, wo mit diesen Maßnahmen bessere Ergebnisse erzielt wurden als ohne. Auch für Meeresfische wie Kabeljau, Striper etc.


Das es förderlich ist, die großen Laichfische im Gewässer zu lassen, wollte ich auch nicht anzweifeln und sehe ich genauso.



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Dann lassen sich die Ergebnisse nicht auf Angelgewässer übertragen.


Darauf wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## MarkusZ (25. Januar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Darauf wollte ich hinaus.


Hab ich auch so verstanden.



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Das es förderlich ist, die großen Laichfische im Gewässer zu lassen, wollte ich auch nicht anzweifeln


Bei vielen Gewässern/Fischarten könnte das sicher sinnvoll sein.

Ein Selbstläufer ist es aber wohl nicht.

Ich hab mal nen Bericht über ein Gewässer in den USA gelesen, wo man das bei Walleye probiert hat.  War leider nicht erfolgreich.  Als Hauptgrund wurde genannt, dass zuviele Walleye verangelt wurden und auch ein Teil der Angler die Regeln einfach nicht akzeptiert hat.

Gibt es leider auch in DE, dass die besten Regeln nichts helfen, wenn sich zu viele nicht dran halten und zu wenig kontrolliert wird.


----------



## thanatos (25. Januar 2022)

Ganz speziell ist die Größe des Muttertieres relativ uninteressant - ein Weibchen legt etwa 40000 Eier
pro Kg Körpergröße - also eine Hand voll kleinerer Hechte ist genauso effektiv .
Gegen sogenannte Fangfenster bin ich absolut - ein Mindestmaß für einen Fisch das er wenigstens einmal
sich reproduzieren kann ja das ist richtig so - alles andere ist Show von Wichtigtuern . 
Als ich noch jung war war das Hechtschonmaß 35 cm , einen Hecht zu fangen war leichter als heute 
Speck bei LIDL zu kaufen . Die Bestände sind nicht durch Überfischung zurückgegangen 
sondern durch Melioration ,die Überschwemmungswiesen sind nicht mehr da und im freien Wasser
hat so ein Winzling verdammt wenig Überlebenschancen , jede 1/2 jährige Plötze schlürft 
ihn wie einen Wasserfloh weg . In den meisten unserer Gewässer erreicht er sehr langsam die 
1 meter Marke ist wohl der Größe und der damit verbundenen Wassertemperatur geschuldet .


----------



## feko (25. Januar 2022)

Und was diese Studie auch übersieht ist:
Wenn ein Hecht mit den großwüchsigen Genen entnommen wird spielt es keine Rolle ob dieser Fisch nun 60,70,100 oder 140 cm hat.
Er hatte die Möglichkeit sich zu reproduzieren und seine gene weiter zu geben.
Mit 60 cm natürlich nicht so oft wie mit 140.
Trotzdem hatte er die Chance.

Und das man Lebewesen züchterisch stark beeinflussen kann ist kein Geheimnis.


----------



## fishhawk (25. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

die Studie ist zwar schon sehr extrem. aber m.E. tendenziell durchaus auf bestimmte Angelgewässer übertragbar.

Wann ein Fisch das erste Mal ablaicht und wie oft er das ggf. schon getan hat, hängt vermutlich weniger von der Größe als vom Lebensalter ab.

Sehr frohwüchsige Fische, die das Schonmaß viel schneller erreichen,  laufen Gefahr schon eines auf die Mütze zu bekommen, bevor sie überhaupt einmal oder mehrmals ablaichen konnten.

Je jünger ein Fisch bei Entnahme, desto weniger oft konnte er seine Gene  weitergeben, desto geringer die Anzahl seiner Nachkommen, desto geringer auch die Chance, dass wieder so ein Überspringer dabei ist, der ggf. wieder auf einen ähnlich frohwüchsigen Partner trifft.  Die kleinwüchsigen Fische haben dagegen deutlich häufiger Gelegenheit zur Fortpflanzung, ihr Anteil an den Laichern steigt  und ihre Gene vermischen sich noch häufiger mit denen der großwüchsigen Fische.  Das kann langristig dann schon zu weniger frohwüchsigen und weniger großgewachsenen Individuen führen als in Gewässern, wo der dieser Entnahmedruck nicht existiert.

Natürlich nicht so schnell und nicht so extrem wie im Beispiel der Reiskärpflinge, aber in der Tendenz evtl. schon.

Gibt jedenfalls Vergleichsstudien an ähnlichen strukturierten Gewässern mit unterschiedlichen Befischungsregeln, die diese Theorie stützen.

Was dann an welchem Gewässer tatsächlich auch in der praktischen Anwendung funktioniert, hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab.
Patentrezepte, die überall genau gleich gut oder schlecht funktionieren, gibt es eher nicht.



thanatos schrieb:


> In den meisten unserer Gewässer erreicht er sehr langsam die
> 1 meter Marke



In manchen Gewässern evtl. schon nach 6 Jahren, anderswo vielleicht erst nach 10/12 oder manchmal überhaupt nicht.  Das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.


Lajos1 schrieb:


> sollte mir der Petrus einmal einen mit 125 cm plus gönnen, dann geht der mit und an die Wand.


Jeder wie er mag.  Von meinen größten heimischen Hechten gibt es nichtmal Fotos, weil ich meistens alleine unterwegs bin.


Lajos1 schrieb:


> unsere heimischen Gewässer für ein Potential in Menge und auch Größe haben.


Lang werden sie in MFr auf jeden Fall, da brauchen wir uns vor MVP wahrscheinlich nicht zu verstecken. Solche fetten Walzen wie die Heringsfresser vom Bodden sind bei uns aber schon extrem selten.


----------



## Tobias85 (25. Januar 2022)

Das ganze hat doch einfach nur mit Selektionsdruck zu tun. Natürlich hat jeder 1m-Hecht sicher schon abgelaicht, auch mehrfach. Wenn bevorzugt große Fische entnommen werden, dann werden langsam wachsende Fische aber im Schnitt älter und haben im Schnitt häufiger die Möglichkeit sich fortzupflanzen. Dadurch nimmt in der Population der Anteil an Genen für langsames Wachstum zu, die Fische wachsen im Schnitt langsamer und bleiben so im Schnitt kleiner. Das macht pro Generation zwar nur wenig aus, aber aus diesen neuen Generationen haben ja wieder diejenigen Fische einen Fortpflanzungsvorteil, die langsamer abwachsen. So verschiebt sich der Genpool der Population wieder ein kleines Stück hin zu den Genen für langsameres Wachstum und über viele Generationen macht das dann eben schon einen spürbaren Unterschied. Wunderbar zu sehen im Mittellandkanal, wo nur noch jeder fünfte oder zehnte Fisch Maß hat und ein 60er/65er schon als groß gilt - und an Futterfisch mangelt es hier nicht. Dass dann fast jeder maßige Fisch entnommen wird dürfte nicht verwundern, befeuert das Problem aber weiterhin.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Januar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> In manchen Gewässern evtl. schon nach 6 Jahren, anderswo vielleicht erst nach 10/12 oder manchmal überhaupt nicht.  Das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.
> 
> Jeder wie er mag.  Von meinen größten heimischen Hechten gibt es nichtmal Fotos, weil ich meistens alleine unterwegs bin.
> 
> Lang werden sie in MFr auf jeden Fall, da brauchen wir uns vor MVP wahrscheinlich nicht zu verstecken. Solche fetten Walzen wie die Heringsfresser vom Bodden sind bei uns aber schon extrem selten.


Hallo,

ein aus dem Rothsee untersuchter 124 cm Hecht mit 16 Kilo war 15 Jahre alt.
Wenn ich allein unterwegs bin gibt es auch keine Fotos von Fischen, ausser der Fisch wird entnommen.
So richtig dicke Hechte kommen selten vor. Letztes Jahr hatte ich seit langem wieder mal so ein Dickerchen gefangen (aus unserem großen Baggersee).
Der hatte bei nur 112 cm etwa 15 Kilo.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Danielsu83 (29. Januar 2022)

Moin,

das Thema ist doch deutlich vielschichtiger als der eine oder andere es gerne sieht.

Es ist natürlich richtig das ein Entnahmefenster alleine nichts bringt, außer die Gewässerstruktur ist bereits sehr gut oder wird verbessert.

Es ist aber nunmal auch so das die Fische die besonders schnell wachsen auch meisten die besonders verfressenen aggressiven Fische sind, die dadurch deutlich häufiger gefangen werden. Und mit Entnahmefenster eben den Bereich in dem sie entnommen werden dürfen deutlich schneller verlassen.

Ich kann aus eigener Beobachtung auch feststellen das die Entnahme einiger weniger besonders produktiver Laichfische ein Gewässer (auch bei einer guten Struktur) negativ beeinflussen kann. 

Wir haben deshalb bei uns vor einigen Jahren ein Entnahmefenster für verschiedene Fische eingeführt und sind jetzt gespannt wie die Bilanz nach 5 und nach 10 Jahren ausfällt. Nach 3 Jahren gibt es eine ganz leicht positive Entwicklung. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## thanatos (19. Februar 2022)

hallo ich habe es nun noch mal hoch geholt - ich habe nicht nach geforscht wer sich hier
geäußert hat - und wo anders auch .
Mir ist auf gefallen - bei angeln allgemein - das man sich nicht scheut den Raubfischen bis
zum letzten Tag nach zu stellen . z.Z. war es bei den Hechten so - wo ist da die Sorge um die
Reproduktion ?
Was erlaubt ist und was Sinn macht sind zwei verschiedene Dinge .
In meiner Kindheit haben wir den Hechten im Februar auf den überschwemmten Wiesen nachgestellt .
Entdecken -verfolgen -drönen - raus hacken - ja mit Schlittschuhen auf nicht zu dickem Eis -
Es ist egal wie groß ein Hecht ist aber wenn er Eierlegen will sollte man ihn doch lassen - oder ?


----------

